# Geyscano 50 Watt Box Mod (Squonk) by Yiloong



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

Product Description

Introducing one of the first Bottom Feeder box mod from China! The Geyscano is a 50 Watt Box Modd that includes a Bottom Feed atomizer.

Features:

50 Watts
Accepts 0.2 ohm -1.0 ohm
13ml Juice Bottle
Accepts 1x 18650 Battery
Magnetic Battery Panel
Includes Bottom Feeder Atomizer 


The Atomizer is a simple 3 post design with juice holes on the bottom of the middle post. It features one long Cyclops style airflow hole that can be adjusted easily.



Includes:

1x Geyscano 50 Watt Box Mod

1x Bottom Feeder Atomizer

1x Bag of O-Rings, Screws, Wick, Wire and Screwdriver

$99 at http://www.eciggity.com/geyscano-50-watt-box-mod-squonk-by-yiloong/


----------



## LandyMan (12/4/15)

That skew atty is screwing with my OCD 

Sent from my SM-T535 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/4/15)

Looked at them but quite a few issues already reported. I reckon maybe the 2nd / 3rd batch this could be a pretty good mod


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Looked at them but quite a few issues already reported. I reckon maybe the 2nd / 3rd batch this could be a pretty good mod



Agreed. Will decide after some later reviews. Also, the skew atty also bothers me. What else may be "skew"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

We'll know soon enough ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/4/15)

Looking forward to your feedback @JakesSA

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

The manufacturer of this mod are the same guys who came up with the Fogger RTA btw ..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

JakesSA said:


> The manufacturer of this mod are the same guys who came up with the Fogger RTA btw ..



Not an RTA I like much, but I'll remain open-minded on this one


----------



## VapeSnow (12/4/15)

zadiac said:


> Not an RTA I like much, but I'll remain open-minded on this one


Yes i agree its really a old school RTA but hey the quality on its was very good. Just hope there quality stayed the same.


----------



## free3dom (12/4/15)

Will keep an eye (or two) on this one...definitely has potential


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/4/15)

What will be the deciding factor for me is who the board manufacturer is........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (12/4/15)

I queried that but as most of them say its their own . Jakes might have some more info


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Its not a Yihi chip, so same supplier as cloupor uses one would assume ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/4/15)

If they get the mod perfect, then I think it would be best of both worlds


----------



## Daniel (12/4/15)

watching this closely as well , exciting times ! @JakesSA will this be a pre-order item or will you be carrying stock ?


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

Some more pictures and specs.
At least the atty sits better in these pictures 






















































SIZE

DEPTH: 24.86MM
HEIGHT: 135.63MM
WIDTH: 58.12MM
WEIGHT: 270g
SUPPORTED BATTERY - 18650
CONNECTION THREADING - 510
COLOR - Black
MATERIAL - Aluminium

PACKAGE CONTENTS
1*Mod 1*RDA

FEATURE

*Aluminium material
*50 watts chip power regulated
*single 18650 battery
*13ml juice bottle
*anodized finish
*510 center holed atomizer included
*OLED chip screen
*Side firing button
*magnetic front door

See more at: http://www.angelcigs.com/geyscano-50w-mechanical-mod-rda-black.html#sthash.cOrFtWX2.dpuf

It's also available in silver - http://www.angelcigs.com/geyscano-50w-mechanical-mod-rda-silver.html


----------



## Daniel (12/4/15)

I actually quite like the look of the RDA , nice and simple design like the knurling on the AFC ring as well ....


----------



## Philip (12/4/15)

I gather its not worth risking it yet


----------



## jtgrey (12/4/15)

Why is the rda not flat at the bottom? Does that mean that no other atty will fit on it ?


----------



## jtgrey (12/4/15)

jtgrey said:


> Why is the rda not flat at the bottom? Does that mean that no other atty will fit on it ?


KUI all over again !


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (12/4/15)

Deutsch ..


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/15)

Looks interesting....


----------



## Silver (13/4/15)

Looks quite wide
And 270g - thats quite heavy
Otherwise, looks pretty good
Just dont like the logo/lettering on the door


----------



## kimbo (13/4/15)

I was asking about this as well. They are quite wide, the chip they use is one their own. Here is a pic i got when i asked about he inside,


----------



## JakesSA (13/4/15)

Daniel said:


> watching this closely as well , exciting times ! @JakesSA will this be a pre-order item or will you be carrying stock ?



Stock item, order was finalised last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HealthCabin (13/4/15)

Very nice product. Thank you.


----------



## Andre (14/4/15)

Read somewhere that V2 is out - without the logo.
EDIT: No, just available without the logo - http://www.smogdistribution.com/group-buys/geyscano-50-watt-squonker-box-mod-yiloong/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kimbo (3/5/15)




----------



## DoubleD (15/5/15)

Suck my Mod:


----------



## HPBotha (17/5/15)

Looking forward to this one! just hate that name though!! Gay-san-do Geyscano

Love the build of the Fogger v4 -- rock solid.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/15)




----------

